# Best Beaches Places by the sea in Italy?



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone  We are all booked up ready to travel over to Italy in early October,Any good recomendations for some nice places to visit with nice sandy beaches,Any info greatly received,Kind regards Satis


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW! you lucky things! i might try italy next year, this year tho heading down to spain end of august. have fun


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Seanoo  Just got back from spain last week,Enjoy yourselfes I did :wink:


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

oh well satis, i might as well not go now eh? ha ha. good luck in italy


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

No You Go Seanoo,Im sure the Spanish are just your kinda a people You will love em im sure


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

From memory a lot of the beaches `belong `to hotels etc. you have to pay for the luxury unless you are forward of the frot deck chair.

May vary from resort to resort

dave p


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Hi Dave  Thanks for the reply,I am looking for beaches or campsites in the chioggia area,Yes you are correct that in places like Lido d jeslo alot of the beaches are owned by the hotels,But we will be giving that area a miss,Kind regards Satis


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

ok satis i'll give it a go. :lol: adios


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Good man Seanoo,You know it makes sense!!! Or rather it did :lol:


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

very true satis, let me know how you get on, bye for now


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

In October you will find that many of the camp grounds are closed. Also many of the hotel/pay beaches will be closed. What that means is that you can freely go there without paying. But also in general wherever there is a pay beach you will find a free beach next to it. We just got back from two days in Bibione Pineda. We and a few other campers parked on the access road to one of the pay beache for two nights and went to the free beach next door. Also made use of the pay beach toilets and showers. There are miles of sandy beaches there, very crowded when the sun is out this time of year.

In general in Italy if you find a parking spot near a beach you can park and stay over night as long as you don't put out any camping stuff, open windows that flip up, or anything that looks like you are camping not just parked. We have done this several times and really enjoy it. October should be a good time to go, depending on the weather of course. Do your research, download the files on Italy you can find here, look on Google Earth at areas you are interested in and check out the pictures people post on it.


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info jhelm  You have been very helpful,Cant wait to get over there,Cio for now Satis :lol:


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Take a peek at our website (link below) - it has our rough route, some good random beach finds, and also GPS for many free camping spots we found.

Nice beach (empty) was Sperlonga - had a lovely time there witth a nice area for wildcamping.

HTH


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We went to a place called Castagneto year last October not in Mohome but in a villa on Monteverdi we noticed a lovely campsite at Donaratico its quite well down in Tuscany.

Here

The beach was fantastic there was an adventure playground there and plenty of places to overnight in car parks. It seemed closed by mid October but was open our first week in October.

Tuscany is wonderful but its a good 1200 miles away!

Any questions lemme know.

Greenie


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Active Campers for the link and Greenie for the Info, Never travelled much on Italys roads,Have they got a toll road system simular to france? Kind reagards Satis


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

satis said:


> Thanks Active Campers for the link and Greenie for the Info, Never travelled much on Italys roads,Have they got a toll road system simular to france? Kind reagards Satis


Yes the toll road system is called the autostrada, the price is much less maybe 1/4 the cost of the French system and the quality of the roads is very good. The major hazard are all the trucks. Be very watchful of trucks passing each other. They don't give much warning. The trick is to watch for one truck very close behind another, you can bet that the one behind will want to pass so don't hang out too close or beside him. Trucks are not permitted to drive on Sunday by the way.


----------



## satis (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Jhelm for the Info  It amazing how much cheaper you say the tolls are in Italy compared to the French, Will plot my routes down the Autostrada then,Many thanks Satis


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

satis said:


> Thanks Jhelm for the Info  It amazing how much cheaper you say the tolls are in Italy compared to the French, Will plot my routes down the Autostrada then,Many thanks Satis


Hmmm.

I'd reconsider.

I'd suggest not being scared of the toll motorway; but I'd suggest look and plan first. You see much more on normal roads and they aren't all that bad (bad being relative in Italy where they have the audacity to put in speedbumps which end up being the flattest bits!!!)

We got TomTom to plan a route on normal (slow) and motorway and just compare - and only hit motorways when the normal route was just silly.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

ActiveCampers said:


> satis said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jhelm for the Info  It amazing how much cheaper you say the tolls are in Italy compared to the French, Will plot my routes down the Autostrada then,Many thanks Satis
> ...


 I don't disagree, it's all a matter of how direct you want to go and how fast. We do a fair amount of driving here in Italy so when we can we use the Autostrada to save time and I believe fuel as the stop and go of passing through cities can lower the mileage.


----------

